# ciabatta elettrica/presa multipla



## underhouse

Salve a tutti.
Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come si dice in inglese "ciabatta" che e' quella serie di prese tutte collegate ad un'unica spina che si trova di solito negli uffici ma si puo' trovare dappertutto in realta'? 
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Kraus

Dovrebbe essere "multiple adapter"


----------



## Siberia

I call it an extention cable


----------



## TrentinaNE

Power strip è un altro termine in AE.

Elisabetta


----------



## underhouse

Grazie Trentina. Sono proprio quelli gli aggeggi che intendevo.


----------



## cas29

In Canada we call it a power bar.


----------



## smiling

E in BE?
...power bar sembra una tavoletta energizzante


----------



## cas29

smiling said:


> E in BE?
> ...power bar sembra una tavoletta energizzante


 

Carino! -- è anche più divertente se tu pensi che alcune hanno un "surge protector" -- (protezione per dispersione?)(colpo di corrente?)


----------



## smiling

cas29 said:


> Carino! -- è anche più divertente se tu pensi che alcune hanno un "surge protector" -- (protezione per dispersione?)(colpo di corrente?)


 
cos'è il pulsantone di accendimento spegnimento?

OT: Qua tra ciabatte e tavolette energizzanti siamo messi bene!!


----------



## Sharpener

come si dice "presa multipla"?!?!?
nel senso: quella specie di prolunga che si attacca alla presa elettrica, a muro, e che poi finisce con altre tre-quattro prese.
in italia si chiama "ciabatta" ma la traduzione letterale la escluderei.

grazie mille!
S.


----------



## King Crimson

Multiple socket.


----------



## Benzene

Ciao *Sharpener!* 

Dai un'occhiatina anche qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=345554

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## King Crimson

Benzene said:


> Ciao *Sharpener!*
> 
> Dai un'occhiatina anche qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=345554
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Benzene




Hai ragione, bisognerebbe sempre ricordarsi (o ricordare agli altri, cosa che io non ho fatto) di consultare i thread esistenti prima di postare...


----------



## Sharpener

grazie!
ho visitato anche l'altra discussione.
vivo a new york e confermo "Power strip" (che non capivo!)
di solito guardo sempre i precedenti ma "ciabatta" non ci speravo proprio!
thanks!


----------



## Sharpener

comunque dicono anche surge-qualcosa (e non e' surge protector) ma non riesco ad afferrarlo...


----------



## AlexV

Qui in Inghilterra la chiamano "multi socket extension lead"


----------



## One1

cas29 said:


> Carino! -- è anche più divertente se tu pensi che alcune hanno un "surge protector" -- (protezione per dispersione?)(colpo di corrente?)



"protezione da sovraccarico" potrebbe andare


----------



## AshleySarah

Here in Australia, we call it a 'power board', or a six-point power outlet. 

Underhouse, at first I thought you were talking about an electric slipper, like the double sized, electrically heated slipper that you put both feet in.


----------



## Kjka

Riprendo questa discussione per sapere se qualcuno mi saprebbe indicare se esiste un altro termine in italiano per indicare le varie prese di una presa multipla. 
Devo tradurre questa frase: "The number of outlets on the power strips". La mia traduzione sarebbe: "Il numero di prese sulla presa multipla", ma vorrei evitare la ripetizione di "presa". Potrei sostituire "presa multipla" con "ciabatta" ma dato che si tratta di un contesto tecnico, non so se sia la scelta più appropriata.
Grazie.


----------



## Sharpener

Proverei con "il numero di ingressi su una presa multipla".


----------



## Benzene

Ciao *Kjka!*

Il termine "ciabatta" diventa usabile e compresibile se gli aggiungi "elettrica".

"Il numero di prese sulla* ciabatta elettrica*".

Solo per informazione, un sinonimo di "ciabatta elettrica" è "multipresa".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Kjka

Grazie! "Ciabatta elettrica" non mi dispiace, non so come ho fatto a non pensarci.

"Multipresa" purtroppo contiene il termine "presa", che volevo evitare di ripetere.


----------



## Stain

USA: power strip
England: multi socket extension bar
Galles: extension cable
Canada: power bar
Australia: power board

Se uso "power strip" mi capiscono ovunque o devo impararli tutti?


----------



## AshleySarah

Penso che "power extension bar" sarebbe la sceglio migliore.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_strip

Si chiama anche "multiple power socket" che assomiglia molto al termine più corretto in italiano, ovvero "presa multipla".


----------



## aleVI

Buona sera,
ho curato delle traduzioni per un sito di ferramenta che vendeva anche multiprese elettriche , la cosidetta ciabatta elettrica . Dopo aver sfogliato tutti i cataloghi esteri di produzione materiale elettrico, La traduzione corretta è "extension socket" .
A presto


----------



## london calling

Ciao aleVI. Non è la traduzione più corretta, è solo uno dei tanti modi per dire 'ciabatta elettrica' (vedi sopra). Per curiosità ho dato  un'occhiata al sito inglese di una grossa catena (Currys, una specie di Media World). This photo is of a '4-Way Extension Cable':


----------



## King Crimson

A meno che non sia esplicitamente indicato il numero di prese eviterei però 'extension cable' o 'extension cord' che possono far venire in mente la semplice prolunga (elettrica). Vedi infatti la relativa discussione (qui) dove molti termini si incrociano e sovrappongono con quelli di questo thread.


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> A meno che non sia esplicitamente indicato il numero di prese eviterei però 'extension cable' o 'extension cord' che possono far venire in mente la semplice prolunga (elettrica). Vedi infatti la relativa discussione (qui) dove molti termini si incrociano e sovrappongono con quelli di questo thread.


Letto. Ciò non toglie che si usa comunemente dire _extension lead/cable_ sia nel Regno Unito sia in Australia. Queste ciabette sono in vendita presso la Argos, un'altra catena specializzata:

1m switched extension lead




1m Surge Switched Protected Extension lead - Black





E' ovvio però che più dettagli ci metti insieme con 'extension lead' più diventa chiaro di cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## King Crimson

Si infatti, deve essere chiaro il contesto (o esserci un'immagine come quelle che hai postato). ''Extension lead" da solo e senza contesto può essere equivocato, a differenza di altri termini (es. multiple power socket) indicati in questa discussione, anche se sono meno usati.


----------



## london calling

Oddly enough, neither Currys or Argos sell "multiple power sockets". Actually, I only managed to find  instances of the term on a couple of UK sites . I'm not saying we don't ever call it that in the UK, of course, it's just rather unusual.


----------

